

Andrea Rossi energy catalyzer production ready - flashingpumpkin
http://www.defkalion-energy.com/White%20Paper_DGT.pdf

======
wbhart
This catalyzer shows up regularly on conspiracy theory websites and
alternative energy forums. Note that Rossi claims that it is a low energy
nuclear reaction and Foccardi claims that the nickel is converted to copper in
the reaction. For "completely new field of science", read "pseudoscience".

I personally don't believe a word of it. There are zero credible sources for
their claims. The "journal" he published in is not considered reputable. Note
that the link to it from the posted article is dead. The correct link is with
science replaced with physics. About half of the articles in that "journal"
appear to be be about Rossi and Foccardi's nickel battery.

I also read that Rossi was involved in a massive energy scandal some years
back and got charged with tax evasion and improper waste disposal.

~~~
flashingpumpkin
Yep, agreed.

Here's a little more information, including criticism.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_Catalyzer> ( Follow the references )

I also cannot see why the site would host a forum and the flamewars about its
credibility.

------
DomainNoob
Can recommend a site that explores both sides of the argument very well
<http://coldfusionnow.wordpress.com>

